# Class D substance @Target.com with free shipping



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Clicky 

:sq:


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

LMAO..... what? :roll:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow! I knew Target was the place to shop for my neighbors! Now you can find the perfect gift for the stoner on your list!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

This might be the next "tickle me Elmo", or "Tickle me Thai Stick." :shock:


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

4-8 weeks for delivery....kinda slow. The kid on the corner can get it faster. :wink:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I wonder what their return policy is.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

That has to be a joke..or a hack job......right? :roll:


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

What scares me the most is the fact that you found this! Did you just do a search for POT???


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

Nope, not a joke, its a book about pot. Amazon.com runs Targets online store, and uses the same backend of it, so if you change the Target.com in the address bar with amazon.com, you'll get a few more details about it.

They also have a few other things available for your pleasure (reading, or otherwise):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/detail.htm...730636-8747319?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B0002KPIBO

and

http://www.amazon.com/gp/detail.htm...730636-8747319?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B0001ZX010


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

What do you expect with a French owned company!!!!! :francais:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...243570-4631069?_encoding=UTF8&asin=0972959823



ExplSgt971 @ Sat 27 Nov said:


> Nope, not a joke, its a book about pot. Amazon.com runs Targets online store, and uses the same backend of it, so if you change the Target.com in the address bar with amazon.com, you'll get a few more details about it.
> 
> They also have a few other things available for your pleasure (reading, or otherwise):
> 
> ...


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

*2 people recommended Fahrenheit 9/11 instead of Anal Massage*

:L:

C'mon, anything would be better than Fahrenheit 9/11!!!


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

Irish Wampanoag @ Sat 27 Nov said:


> What do you expect with a French owned company!!!!! :francais:


You're incorrect.

Target Corporation (the owners of Target Stores) is based in Minneapolis, Minnesota and is not French owned. That's an urban myth that seems to be popular nowadays.

Target is traded on the New York Stock Exchange - it's owned by millions of people ;-)

The two largest shareholders, incidently, are two Boston companies - State Street Bank and Fidelity.

Bryan


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I refuse to spend dime one at Target. They refuse to sponsor or donate to any charity haveing to do with supporting our troops.


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

stm4710 @ Sun 28 Nov said:


> I refuse to spend dime one at Target. They refuse to sponsor or donate to any charity haveing to do with supporting our troops.


This is also completely incorrect:

See: http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl-target-veterans.htm
and http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/target.asp

Couple examples:

"Not only did Target contribute to the World War II Memorial and sponsor the 2003 tour of "The Wall that Heals" ... but it also donated to the Eastern Paralyzed Veterans Association in New York, the Hays County veterans in Texas, and the Disabled American Veterans Auxiliaries in Michigan and California."

" Although Target stores do not directly participate in the in-store collection of toys for the Toys for Tots charity sponsored by the U.S. Marine Corps, the Target Corporation contributes to that charity by giving discounts to groups who buy toys for it, and through collecting toys at their chain of Marshall Field's stores, one of the National Corporate Sponsors of the Toys for Tots program."

"Target Corporation has been recognized by the National Committee for Employer Support of the National Guard and Reserve (ESGR) as an "Outstanding Employer" which has "gone above and beyond the requirements of the law in support of their National Guard and Reserve employees." Target employees who are activated for military service and were participating in optional dependent coverage at the time of their deployment are eligible to continue these benefits if they so choose. Target Corporation also allows any Target team member to continue benefits as provided by the 1986 Consolidated Omnibus Budget Reconciliation Act (COBRA)."

Target also continues to pay employees activated for guard / reserve duty at their current salary and benefits until they are released from active duty at their full salary.

Disclaimer: I work for Target and have since 1993. I am not, however, an official spokeperson and all of this should represent my opinion only.

I do wish people would do their own research rather than subscribing to common "urban legends" and such that are out there.

Bryan


----------

